# Should I fit Air Conditioning in my motor home ?



## 104153

Hi I'm new to MHF, having just purchase my first motorhome. 

We are heading off to Europe next year with our 2 dogs, and had thought that fitting airconditioning to our large mobile home was a MUST. However, lots of people have given me various bits of information about not being able to run it unless we are on mains electric, that European mains electric is insufficient to power it, and that some sites in Europe may not allow us to run it.

We're not concerned about air con in the cab, we can handle the heat (most of the time), but I'm more concerned about leaving our 2 dogs in the motorhome when it's hot. Leaving them in a car is bad enough.

Any advice and comments really would be greatly appreciated. 

I'm sure I'll be posting lots of other questions too.


----------



## 101411

Hi and welcome!!

We have a/c on our RV and wouldnt be without it. You do need to be hooked up or generator running to use it though. We only tend to use ours for short periods of time to cool the van to a comfortable level (especially when cooking) but they are noisey and we would never dream of running it at night unless we were a long way from anyone else. :roll: 

They do draw a lot of power especially at start up and have tripped the power on a few sites we stayed at. I suppose you need to clarify with the site owners if your ok to run a/c before you set up as it does get VERY hot in France in the summer and we wouldnt stay on a site that didnt let you use it. :? 

Hope you have a ball in the m/h and France is fantastic in the summer  

Dazzer


----------



## krull

You should find the van cooler than the car in summer, especially with the silver backed blinds drawn and silver screen covers to the cab. 

I have just ordered 4 x 120mm computer fans, these will sit in a cut out insert that will fit in the top roof hatch. Altogether will shift air at 200 cubic feet/minute and use 0.5amp. If i leave our two dogs in the van, i willl leave this running as well as closing blinds etc. 

There is a proper version of this made by fiamma with a thermostat, no doubt someone will be able to give further info.

I would suggest generators an air con units are too antisocial for most campsites. How would you like to be in a tent with next door's aircon howling away intermittently through the night. Certainly pi$$ed me off when i did one night. Would have had words if he hadn't moved on the next day.

Anyway, that is how i deal with it. There will be times however when it is too hot to leave them. 

I also get my long haired collies clipped before going away.


----------



## Rapide561

*Air con*

Hi

Having just driven back from Italy in very hot conditions - and not having air con of any kind, I would say....

Cab air con - YES YES

and if you can afford habitation air con - yes yes!

For the latter, maybe a small portable unit from Argos would do.

Russell


----------



## Pusser

I think with the tempreatures already high in UK and France that aircon will be prerequisite if not for comfort, for safety. Last year I remember several members saying their holiday had been spoilt because it was too hot to do anything. I am going to have cab air shortly in my new van and I am also getting roof aircon too.

If you are cold, normally you can do something about it, but if you are hot, then things become a bit limiting.


----------



## Suenliam

As usual I think Pusser is right. Liam finds hot afternoons very uncomfortable, but a blast of the air con puts that all right and he can continue to enjoy his hols. If it's cold then a brisk walk and an extra layer probably sorts out the problem. 

IMHO if you are wanting to take dogs abroad then air con in the living area would be highly desirable, particularly as summers seem to be getting hotter. Pets, like kids, are such a worry. If they are happy and content then so are you! If they are hot and bothered then you will not enjoy the heat either.

Wish we had cab air con, but it's very expensive to retro fit. 

Leave home for a leisurely trip through England (except M25  ) tomorrow and cross over on Thursday morning. Hope to put the heat theory to the test again soon    

Sue


----------



## 92180

YESs YES YES -- you should, we have both cab and habitation air con and it is very comfortable when driving and parked.

We have the Dometic B2100 unit with heat pump and I think I am correct in saying it uses 900 watts running ac, it does have a slightly higher start load but I managed to fire it up on 6 amps without tripping anything.

Our unit is not noisy and you can leave it on low speed overnight.

Worked a treat last summer in Germany at 35+ degrees. Very popular with friends who don't have it almost as good as a dog for making friends.

Extra advantage is you can use it fan only for air changes, heatpump for heating and of course cooling and dehumidifying.


----------



## 104153

Thank you all for your comments - all very valid points and all advice welcome.
 

I've spent most of the day surfing the internet looking a high speed fans and vents (amongst other things!) :roll: - does anyone have any view on any of those? I'm wondering whether a combination of these is a fair compromise (quite a bit cheaper!). 

We will also be fitting alarm, tracker, satnav, reversing equipment, converting to refillable gas and so on.. and with a fairly fixed budget I'm worried about making compromises in the wrong area.

Thanks again - your experiences and advice greatly received.


----------



## ianhibs

We are doing what you have plannes albeit with one dog. Your question presupposes that you have a van without cab air con.

My answer is to fit a 12v/240v system ASAP. You'll need it even when driving. And it's only April over here.

Ian


----------



## Rapide561

*Gaslow*

Hi

Following on from your last post, I do not have an alarm or immobiliser, I have a reverse camera but like many Swift accessories, it is no working (I prefer to use my judgement when reversing anyway) but can thoroughly recomend a refillable Gaslow system.

Russell


----------



## 104153

*Decision for now*

Thanks...
Well, we've done the gas conversion and had solar installed.
We've also ordered a turbo vent to have installed, and a high speed breeze fan. We'll see how we cope with those this summer before we decide to spend big money at aircon.
Also got a new awning on it's way, and hope that will help to keep the vehicle cooler.
Alarm, tracker and so on are booked in too!
Gosh what an expensive hobby!
Thanks for all your advice,
Teebag


----------



## Grizzly

One small modification we made at no cost which did make a big difference.

Using an internal car windscreen shield - the aluminium reflective type - sew or stick short lengths of elastic on the top two corners. Open the van window that is facing the sun, drape the screen cover over the _outside_ of the window and attach the two pieces of elastic to the window closers inside the van to keep it there.

Pull down blinds reflect the sun but don't allow air in. These reflect the heat and allow any small breeze in. Try them. They make a big difference. They even work when the windows are closed and the internal blinds are down - no hot air between the windows and the blinds.

G


----------



## 104930

*air con*

We travelled to spain last year with our dog, prior to going I knew would have to gat some sort of air con fitted not only for the dog but for us. I opted for a 12v system that could be used while travelling and while stationary or hooked up, I have a dirna bycool system, which cost about £1200 but have to say I am delighted with it. if you need any further info leave a message.
charly


----------



## krull

Just made my own 'turbo fan' for the roof vent. A flat plastic board to fit the vent aperture into which is 4 x 5" 12v computer fans. (£15 all in)

Very quiet and total 0.5A current usage.


----------



## DABurleigh

If you power them from an inverter would it ease your payload? :roll: 

Another set at the back and a huge canvas skirt and ....

Dave


----------



## chalky9

*Re: air con*



charlychoc said:


> We travelled to spain last year with our dog, prior to going I knew would have to gat some sort of air con fitted not only for the dog but for us. I opted for a 12v system that could be used while travelling and while stationary or hooked up, I have a dirna bycool system, which cost about £1200 but have to say I am delighted with it. if you need any further info leave a message.
> charly


Was the installation complicated - does the unit take up much locker space? Where did you have it installed - you're not far from me?


----------



## 104153

*so far, so good*

I know we haven't had much of a summer to speak of, but we have been lucky enough to be away on the hot days that we have had (in the UK). So far, the motorhome is staying pretty cool, and we haven't had to use the turbo vent or the fantastic fan to full capacity yet. The privacy room has made a real difference, and the turbo vent reduces the temperature in the motorhome really quickly when we turn it on.

Hope we've done the right thing... time will tell.

Thanks for all your advice.
Teebag


----------



## pneumatician

*Aircon*

Our latest Van came with Habitation Aircon and had it not I probably would not have considered fitting it. However whilst abroad this year we were delighted with its operational benifits. The only draw back is noise. I can sleep through it but then I wear ear plugs.
I fitted 4 computer fans behing the fridge vents a couple of years ago, definately improves fridge efficiency in the very hot weather. CAK Tanks sell a proper version for lots more money.

Steve


----------



## safariboy

Does anyone have experience of evaporation air coolers? Do they simply make everything wet?


----------



## DABurleigh

The indirect ones don't


----------



## Rapide561

*Air con*

Hi

My new van - when it comes - yippee - has cab aircon as standard and I have added a Dometic B2200 for the habitation as an option.

Russell


----------



## chalky9

DABurleigh said:


> The indirect ones don't


What is an "indirect one"? I'm looking at the Dirna ByCool unit, for use mainly in Spain and Southern France. People in the business admit that the evaporation units are really only effective in areas with high temperatures and low humidity.


----------



## DABurleigh

There is plenty on aircon vs evaporative units in the MHF forums, just search. Yes, the evaporative system is less efficient the more humid it is. But personally, I haven't got the use out of my roof aircon that I expected, mainly due to the proximity to other campers inhibiting me using it due to the noise, which can carry in still air. The trade is a complex and subjective one.

Indirect means the moist, cooled air is not blown into your van directly, but via a heat exchanger so that you don't get cooler air but more humid with it.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Aircon*

Hi

I do not know much about noise etc but I do know that there was a motorhome parked next to me in Strasbourg in April with it's aircon running and it was bearly audible. I recently had the cheek to knock on a caravan door and ask the owner to demonstrate the system. It was a Dometic one and was no noisier outside than it was inside, even on full pelt.

Russell


----------

